# Nvu vs. Apache Lenya



## bruisergirl (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm looking for open source WYSIWYG editors; I know several people recommend Nvu, and I also stumbled across Apache Lenya. Can anyone compare these two? Does anyone have any experience with Apache Lenya? Nvu does look very user friendly, so I may just stick with that.

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I haven't tried (or heard of Apache Lenya). 

If it's free though, it couldn't hurt trying it out to see if it's a better fit for you than nvu.

From what I just read real quick, apache lenya seems to be a java based program for editing pages via the web (browser), whereas nvu is a software that you can download and edit pages offline on your computer and upload to the web (more like dreamweaver).

apache lenya seems more like a content management system like drupal/mambo/etc whereas nvu is just web design software.


----------



## bruisergirl (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, Rodney! So far, I think I'm going to stick with nvu for now--I've been playing around with it, and it's totally kicking my butt LOL. Plus I'm actually starting to understand CSS--kind of.


----------

